# Feature Request.



## DarkjeThe2nd (Oct 23, 2007)

Seeing there is no FR thread, I'll start one...

my request would be an autorefresh option, so I won't have to reload when changing clocks.

tnx  for your nice program ...

edit:
Noticed no reloading is needed, just reselecting the card from the dropdownlist will do the same as reloading.


----------



## Thrawn (Oct 23, 2007)

Good idea! Sign me up too


----------



## friky19 (Oct 31, 2007)

F6 !! (screen shot of current page)


----------



## troy76 (Dec 7, 2007)

i have seen DirectX support (and its version), but i don't see OpenGL one


----------



## wiak (Dec 12, 2007)

sort after "Card Name Owner Submission Date GPU Interface Clocks Memory "
in search/gpuz.php


----------



## cool_recep (Dec 13, 2007)

My Request:

Techpowerup BIOS save tool  can be integrated to GPU-Z and the upload process can be made  automatic...
------------------------------

v0.1.4

# Added BIOS extraction features
# Added BIOS upload to TechPowerUp VGA BIOS collection
----------------------------------------------------
Thanks dude...


----------



## unsmart (Dec 13, 2007)

I would like links to BIOS in the GPU data base and a MOBO BIOS section would be nice to.


----------



## Tbaggz (Dec 22, 2007)

how about the ability to overclock cards with GPUZ?
and bios editing and flashing ?
or temperature monitoring?


----------



## cool_recep (Dec 22, 2007)

Tbaggz said:


> how about the ability to overclock cards with GPUZ?
> and bios editing and flashing ?
> or temperature monitoring?



overclock cards with GPUZ: İt is not a tool..I dont think so...
and bios editing and flashing ? Agreed on flashing...
or temperature monitoring? totally agreed...


----------



## Silverel (Dec 22, 2007)

I say for every feature request, toss the W1zz a 20-spot. Exponentially increase your chances


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 25, 2007)

no support for change of operating parameters is planned (clocks, fans, voltages, sli, crossfire, bios flashing)


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2007)

@DarkjeThe2nd Agreed....


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2007)

you're better off flashing your BIOSes is DOS. Windows flashing is very risky.


----------



## unsmart (Dec 27, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> no support for change of operating parameters is planned (clocks, fans, voltages, sli, crossfire, bios flashing)


 
any chance of the bios save option like in atitool?


----------



## cool_recep (Dec 28, 2007)

agreed


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2007)

bios saving is already in gpu-z .. download latest version


----------



## unsmart (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Wizz

edit: odd it doesn't work on my x700 but ATItools does.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah this should be fixed in the next version


----------



## ps2cho (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeh!!! Sweet!

I just registered to post this idea and did a quick scan just in case and I found this thread!

It would be really great too because I would mean I could use gpu-z for temperature monitor too because I could just refresh after 20mins stress test to get full load temps instead of keep opening/closing the program.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2008)

the sensors tab can be found in 0.1.6+ and can be set to update in the background. a future version may have graphs where you can see if the temperature is still rising


----------



## Monkeywoman (Mar 1, 2008)

For ATI cards, the shader clock should read the same as the core clock instead of leaving it empty.


----------



## cool_recep (Apr 18, 2008)

*Request one:*

Is it possible for GPU-Z to detect the RAM brands/models of the cards?

*Request 2:*

GPU-Z would have an option to allow user check for a new BIOS for his card.

e.g. GPU-Z detects the card, compares it with DB, if the values are the same but there is a new BIOS GPU-Z can tell that to user.

All risk is up to user. No responsibility for GPU-Z

*Request 3:*

Memory clock timings detection of cards, if possible

*Request 4:*

An "About" tab would be nice too...



Thanks..


----------



## Marco190676 (May 4, 2008)

*Request 1*
close to system tray

*Request 2*
Possible to show Temperature in system tray
(blue = normal, red = warning)

*Request 3*
Play a sound, if a entered Temperature is reached

*Request 4*
possible to add a Translation file
(I help to translate in german   )


----------



## notreve (May 23, 2008)

Marco190676 said:


> *Request 1*
> close to system tray
> 
> *Request 2*
> ...



Agree with everything! also:

*Request 2.5*
Possible to show gpu usage in system tray


----------

